# Would You?? Advice needed!!!!



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

OK, I know I said no more buying for two years but I just found an amazing offer! And I don't know what to do! 

I have 11 goats right now, two being bred and 1 possibly bred. I am to get a new buck and a doe soon from a friend that had a herd disposal and I am getting another from my friend in early May after the doe weans her babies. On those 3 purchases alone I owe $510. I have $125 of that settled, as in how I'm going to pay for the goat. And, I have all of my un-born kids reserved, so that's taken care of. I'll get money back from them.

So anyway, I found this doe. Awesome conformation. Beautiful rare brown coloring. And to top it all off she's bred to a buck that originally come from Idaho!! :shocked: And I really love those lines that he comes from! They have the 2007 National Champion doe! She's $400 though. I have no idea where that moneys going to come from if I get her. What do you guys think? Should I get her or pass her up?? I am in a huge dilema and am scared that someone will snatch her up soon! Her and the sire are NPGA registered, so I can register the kids.


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

Can you make you money back on the kids or even work out a doe back deal? then I would.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> as in how I'm going to pay for the goat. And, I have all of my un-born kids reserved, so that's taken care of. I'll get money back from them.


 you might want to think this through ....I know you want that beautiful doe and others...but think of the ...what if's.... What if.... the reserved kid buyers back out or something happens to the kids.....ringing up debt like that can get you in trouble....be very careful..  ..trying to buy things without a sure thing ...such as money lined in your pocket... for these goats....may result in something not so good.....The way I look at it............if I don't have the money in hand ...to buy it... I can't get it ...........no matter how much I desire to have it.......and believe me I have been there ..... and had to pass on quite a few goats....... :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

toth boer goats said:


> > as in how I'm going to pay for the goat. And, I have all of my un-born kids reserved, so that's taken care of. I'll get money back from them.
> 
> 
> you might want to think this through ....I know you want that beautiful doe and others...but think of the ...what if's.... What if.... the reserved kid buyers back out or something happens to the kids.....ringing up debt like that can get you in trouble....be very careful..  ..trying to buy things without a sure thing ...such as money lined in your pocket... for these goats....may result in something not so good.....The way I look at it............if I don't have the money in hand ...to buy it... I can't get it ...........no matter how much I desire to have it.......and believe me I have been there ..... and had to pass on quite a few goats....... :hug:


I've had to pass on quite a few goats. Some I've regretted. But I think I'll just stick to who I get mine from, which is NOT this person.

And I actually have more kids reserved than what I'm going to have. I have two doelings reserved, another doeling reserved, 3 wethers/does reserved, and 1-2 wethers. Plus I am selling off some goats soon enough. I will hate to see them go but it will be for the best. Last year I made, just from showing my goats at the COUNTY FAIR, over $100.

Thanks for your opinion. I had already had my decision set but was wondering what everyone else would do in my position.

Thanks guys. I totally understand where you are coming from.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I respect your decision and wish you the best of luck.... :wink:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks.  At this point in time I have decided to pass on her, and wait till next week when I have my own kids before I buy anything else.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it is a terrible shame --- she is so pretty. But if she is ment for you to have her, she will still be available when you have the money. Thats what I do when I am unsure


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

RowdyKidz said:


> Thanks.  At this point in time I have decided to pass on her, and wait till next week when I have my own kids before I buy anything else.


 I know that is hard to do but really follow your hear. That is what you need to do and it sounds like you are.

She is beautiful but so are yours, and if it is meant to be it will work out for you. :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks.  One of my best does (Isabella) is due Monday so I want to see what she has. I am really excited to see what she has. This is her first kidding and she is HUGE so I am certainly nervous! I really hope she has at least one doe... ray: And my other doe is showing signs of kidding! Watch them kid on the same day. :angry: 

So if Isabella doesn't have a doeling,that doe WILL be coming here. 

So we'll see.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a doe I want a doeling from too......watch her have all bucks :angry:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thanks.  At this point in time I have decided to pass on her, and wait till next week when I have my own kids before I buy anything else.


 :hug: I know the feeling....
I looked at you site...you do have really pretty goats.....


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks!! I am very proud of my "no-longer-little-herd"! :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

your welcome :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I think she's now sold or will be for sale after kidding. I'm betting the second since she's still on their doe page. Oh well. At least I'll have kids soon! One of my does have a discharge! YAY! :clap:


----------

